# Seriously!!!



## Xue Sheng (Jun 21, 2018)

First it was parks telling folks to not take selfies with bears..... which I would think old be obvious...but people  can be stupid..... and now...just to support my last statement

Please don’t take selfies with the deadly molten lava, Hawaii authorities ask



> Problems with tourists — and even some residents — hanging out at deadly lava flows to take selfies and other photos have gotten so bad that Hawaiian authorities are cracking down.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 21, 2018)

Unless it was going to create a lot of paperwork and a mess to clear up I'd leave them to take selfies... they could end up as Darwin Award winners.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 21, 2018)

Why is it called “common sense” when it’s just not very common?

It would be really cool to take pictures of volcanoes erupting and lava flowing.  With a telephoto zoom lens.

Is the whole world really this stupid?  What’s more pathetic, standing right in front of it to take a selfie, or lawmakers HAVING to make a law to keep people from doing stupidity?

I’m with Tez.  Let natural selection do it’s thing.  There’s no point in fighting science.


----------



## CrazedChris (Jun 21, 2018)

These must be the same sort of people that require warning labels telling them not to take the hair dryer into the shower with them.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Buka (Jun 22, 2018)

That's a lava flow from Kilauea, over thirty years ago. That's how long the sucker has been going off....this time.

And if you DON'T respect the danger, don't respect the land, that's okay, the volcano does not care, it is not politically correct.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 22, 2018)

Buka said:


> View attachment 21542
> 
> That's a lava flow from Kilauea, over thirty years ago. That's how long the sucker has been going off....this time.
> 
> And if you DON'T respect the danger, don't respect the land, that's okay, the volcano does not care, it is not politically correct.


Sorry I can only “like” this post and not “love” it nor give it a like, agree, and funny all at the same time.  Stupid forum coding.


----------



## shihansmurf (Jul 2, 2018)

Seems like this is a self correcting issue. I say that but I'm from Wyoming and each year we have an amazing amount of people that get injured at Yellowstone by messing with the animals so.....


----------



## Buka (Jul 2, 2018)

And then there's this gal. I guess nobody ever taught her not to feed sharks by hand.

Terrifying moment a woman is dragged underwater by a shark in WA


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 2, 2018)

Buka said:


> And then there's this gal. I guess nobody ever taught her not to feed sharks by hand.
> 
> Terrifying moment a woman is dragged underwater by a shark in WA



Yea, I saw that.....sharked dragged her into an area that Salt water crocs were in to......she is incredibly lucky.....but not all to bright.....


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jul 3, 2018)

See Timmy....this why we can’t have nice things.


----------



## donald1 (Jul 4, 2018)

How can people be so stupid! Now if you don't mind I'm going to go take my picture with a shark


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 5, 2018)

There have been many deaths due to selfies....

20 stupid selfies, most potentially fatal, but with the exception of 1 there were no fatalities amongst these idiots






List of selfie-related injuries and deaths


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 6, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yea, I saw that.....sharked dragged her into an area that Salt water crocs were in to......she is incredibly lucky.....but not all to bright.....



But didn't you hear her scream?  And she wasn't bitten.  No doubt it completely scared the sharks and crocs away, probably for days afterward.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 6, 2018)

Buka said:


> And then there's this gal. I guess nobody ever taught her not to feed sharks by hand.
> 
> Terrifying moment a woman is dragged underwater by a shark in WA



But really, it was OK.  Didn't you hear the man telling her he was right behind her, but not holding her ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 17, 2018)

More volcanic silliness from Hawaii

Flying lava from Kilauea volcano injures 23 people on a tour boat in Hawaii


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> More volcanic silliness from Hawaii
> 
> Flying lava from Kilauea volcano injures 23 people on a tour boat in Hawaii



I saw that on the local news, but don't recall it mentioning the 300 yard exclusion zone.  I don't think I would want to be that close to any volcano.that was that active.


----------

